# Mixed problems ,new member-



## adamtype2gout (Dec 4, 2021)

Problems became worse recently,which led to finding out that i was type 2 ,had been aware of a possible problem for about 2 yrs-never got around to a test.I suffer gout and type 2 and im having problems .
My local Dr surgery seem uninterested in offering support and I do not have a good relationship with them.I had my first offer of help when driving,and phoned back directly only to find out id missed the offer of possible help and the receptionist says i have to wait due to covid,to get another and they are very busy.I was eating a diabetic low sugar low carb diet but the metformin and the diet left me with a gout flare up.Now -I'm struggling to find something(anything) to eat that doesn't cause problems.
The nurse says im on the edge of getting a full blown type 1.I'm amazingly stressed .Last time i tried to get help the nhs receptionist said i was being aggressive which i wasn't.I'm eating very little and im terribly cold ,i was just desperate for help.I recently added a little uncooked potato starch to my diet to try to level and add a little substance to my diet.
I feel the only people who are going to understand my problems are on the forum.Can anyone offer any help or advice?


----------



## Inka (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome @adamtype2gout  Sorry to hear you’re not getting the support you hoped for. I’m afraid I don’t know much about gout. Can you tell us what foods you find ok to eat? Do you know your last HbA1C result? Do you test your own blood sugar?

Just FYI, Type 1 is a very different condition to Type 2. You don’t progress from one to the other. If you were to need insulin, you’d simply be a Type 2 on insulin


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 4, 2021)

Then i guess my medical advisor isn't giving good advice,regarding the need or risk of possibly developing type 1.
I haven't been offered any help at all  just a medical exemption card-which without an appointment isn't a lot of help.
I cant even get through on the phone most days to my Dr,the phone line is next to useless.
I feel- i should be offered a way of monitoring things .I have no way to do this.
Im living on oats.greens and avocados ;after nuts and beans gave me bad gout.Eating very little.
My gout was never bad before i took metformin and had to change my diet.


----------



## Inka (Dec 4, 2021)

If you look near the top of this page, you’ll see an orange tab called Learning Zone @adamtype2gout That might be helpful to you. Another thing that would help would be testing your own blood sugar. That way you can see the effect various meals have on you, and then you can adjust your diet as you need.

There are some introductory links for Type 2s here, and it also mentions two good blood glucose meters:

Post in thread 'Useful links for people new to diabetes'

Are you vegetarian or does meat aggravate your gout? Are you able to eat berries and other fruit? Eggs? There’s a thread here called What Did You Eat Yesterday that might be of interest to you. 

Type 1 is an auto-immune condition where the body’s own immune system mistakenly attacks and destroys the crucial insulin producing cells in the pancreas. Before the discovery of insulin, it was a terminal condition. Type 2 is by far the more common type of diabetes. Many Type 2s make a good amount of insulin but are resistant to it, meaning they can’t use it properly. The two conditions both cause high blood sugar but are very different conditions.


----------



## ianf0ster (Dec 4, 2021)

adamtype2gout said:


> Problems became worse recently,which led to finding out that i was type 2 ,had been aware of a possible problem for about 2 yrs-never got around to a test.I suffer gout and type 2 and im having problems .
> My local Dr surgery seem uninterested in offering support and I do not have a good relationship with them.I had my first offer of help when driving,and phoned back directly only to find out id missed the offer of possible help and the receptionist says i have to wait due to covid,to get another and they are very busy.I was eating a diabetic low sugar low carb diet but the metformin and the diet left me with a gout flare up.Now -I'm struggling to find something(anything) to eat that doesn't cause problems.
> The nurse says im on the edge of getting a full blown type 1.I'm amazingly stressed .Last time i tried to get help the nhs receptionist said i was being aggressive which i wasn't.I'm eating very little and im terribly cold ,i was just desperate for help.I recently added a little uncooked potato starch to my diet to try to level and add a little substance to my diet.
> I feel the only people who are going to understand my problems are on the forum.Can anyone offer any help or advice?


Hi @adamtype2gout and welcome to the forum.
As has been said, if you are Type 2 then there is NO Progression to Type 1 because Type 1 is caused by an auto-immune problem rather than Type 2 getting worse.
Secondly, there is no such thing as a 'diabetic  low sugar, low carb diet'. because:
1. No products (in the UK) are allowed to be labelled as diabetic or for diabetics.
2. It's not just sugars which cause high blood glucose, it is all carbs (starches as well as sugars in fact starches can be worse than sugars). So all carbohydrates even including those in fruit and in whole grains, brown rice etc. Look on the back of food packaging labels for Total carbohydrates (not just 'of which sugars').
3. Low carb tends to be the type of eating which works best for Type 2 diabetics, but this means eating more Protein and more fat (preferably traditional fats) because there are only 3 macro nutrients  and if you cut down on one, then you either reduce your calories (not really a good thing even for weight los since the metabolism slows and so makes it easier to put it all back on again) or you compensate by increasing the amount one one or both of the others.

You don't say that you are vegetarian, so I would suggest eating lots of oily fish, eggs, meat, cheese, nuts avocado full fat greek style yogurt and leafy green veg plus broccoli and cauliflower. Most of us need to avoid below ground veg and   tropical fruits but can eat any type of berry.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 4, 2021)

You imply that your gout was under control before you actual diagnosis so the diet you were having was suitable to manage that. A good starting point would be to look at the carbohydrate amount in those foods and then if needed reduce the portion size of anything high carb. From what I gather it is purines either from foods or what your body makes that is responsible for gout so checking out which those foods are and reducing those. 
Are you taking any medication for the gout? It would be a good idea to ask for blood tests to check your kidney function as that might be impacting on your increased symptoms.
Asking what your HbA1C is would give you an idea of how much you need to do to manage the diabetes. If not too high then some dietary changes may be sufficient without the metformin if it is that aggravating the gout.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 5, 2021)

I am so pleased that you have found the forum @adamtype2gout ,  it sorry you have needed to.

I can’t comment on gout, but a log of everything you eat , with the amount of carbohydrates, would be a good starting point.  This can help you and any health care professionals identify changes that you can make to reduce your glucose levels.  If the nurse (aside fromher incorrect statement about T2 becoming T1) is suggesting that you are close to needing insulin, it would suggest that your HbA1c is rather high.  The glucose is coming from any carbs that you eat, so this can be reduced by making swaps to lower carb options and /or reducing portion sizes.

It would certainly be worth you getting tests done for your kidneys as, if you have had the higher glucose levels for a while, they will have been worked hard to get rid of the glucose.

there is a wealth of experience to tap into on here, as you have already seen.  We each have to find what works for us, as there is no one way fits all, so ask any questions that arise, and read around the forum.  The Learning Zone (an orange tab at the top or in the menu) also has lots of information.


----------



## Flower (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi and welcome @adamtype2gout 

Do you know what foods /drinks cause your gout to flare up? That would be a good place to start and then write a diary of foods that you are able/like to eat. As said above all carbohydrates convert to glucose to a greater or lesser degree once eaten. Some foods cause a negligible glucose rise, other highly processed/refined foods can cause rapid glucose rises. Our food tolerances and diabetes are all different so it is a case of trial and error with different food groups/carb values to arrive at a sustainable glucose control plan. 

If you are able to fund a blood glucose meter that is an excellent way to see the effects foods are having on your blood sugar and look for alternatives or reducing portion size to achieve in range glucose results. Once you have results from different meals/food types you can use that knowledge over again. If you do get a glucose meter tick VAT exemption and order the meter in mmol/L - if you're in the UK. The two meters with the least expensive strips are the Tee2 meter or the GlucoNavii meter, if you order a starter pack with a meter you only get a small number of strips so you do need to buy extra strips to enable more testing.  

These are the previous posts on the forum where gout has been mentioned, I hope there is useful information in them to help you


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/search/77836/?q=gout&o=date


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 5, 2021)

I don’t know about gout but do you have a blood glucose meter? A BG meter will allow you to see the food that you can tolerate the affect on your BG .(sorry if that didn’t make sense) There is a big difference between T1 and T2 if your HbA1c is very high then you might become a T2 on insulin


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 6, 2021)

peanuts meat red meat eggs fish and beans  were not a huge problem until i started metiformin -but then i wasn't eating so much of them ,the balance tipped over with quantity,and the gout was sudden.
I don't want to eat too many carbs  so i miscalculated my purine levels.I think the medication is partly to blame.but mostly my health.
I'm on a low dose of Viagra just to take the edge off ,my circulation problems ;I'm cold often, and blood doesn't flow well to my feet,i wondered if my feet will improve with more blood reaching them and that seems to be working.I suspect some nerve damage though maybe.
Ive lowered my acid levels with a little bi carb of soda and some lemons which has also helped with my gout.
I want to lose weight and im not looking for a usual diet or maintaining my weight .
I want to give my organs a rest .I'm looking for a low carb stable diet-perhaps vegetable based .
I'm fairly reactionary in nature and might do better with out metering my blood;but will look into a meter,although i hear they can be very expensive.
Anyone want to share what bulk foods or fillers they find useful?Ill take a good look at the site in the meantime.
I'm trying milled flax seed and adding a little uncooked potato starch with vegetables mixes.I also use ginger, turmeric and cinnamon .
I take magnesium and multivitamins.I only take 500mg of metiformin.I take b complex every now and then.
My blood pressure isn't great  and when im less acidic, ill get rid of the bi carb -but keep the lemon.
Id love to up my exercise levels but i have almost zero energy .I like to walk for miles and im hoping to get things back on track.Thanks to everyone for your replies and your help.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 6, 2021)

Was it definitely gout? I had gout like problems a while ago - before diagnosis, and it was decided it was cellulitis. It cleared up with antibiotics.
These days I don't use many starches - even seeds are uncommon.
I do use herbs and spices, because I always have.
I don't eat legumes such as peanuts or beans and peas very often, and then I eat only a half portion. I seem to digest them easily and get more carbs out of them as a result.
A mixture of low carb veges, mushrooms, berries, a very occasional square of 95 percent cocoa chocolate, and the rest is meat, seafood eggs and cheese, Greek yoghurt and cream.


----------



## Inka (Dec 6, 2021)

*I'm looking for a low carb stable diet-perhaps vegetable based*

You could look at Joel Fuhrman and Michael Greger (How Not to Die). Both of those are plant-based and pretty low carb. A few recipes have more carbs but you can choose wisely and keep to a low level, if you want.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 6, 2021)

You do seem to have multiple things going on so getting the right balance is tricky as is finding what precisely could be giving you symptoms.
You say you are trying to reduce the acid but lemons are pretty acidic.
There are a number of medications commonly prescribed for gout if indeed that is what it is, by getting relief might help you being more mobile.
There are a couple of blood glucose monitors which are inexpensive with the cheapest strips, obtainable on line the GlucoNavil or Spirit TEE2.
Monitoring so your glucose levels are better managed should help with your other symptoms.


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 7, 2021)

lemons do not acidise blood -they do have the opposite effect,i think,as far as im aware.https://blog.essense-of-life.com/are-lemons-alkaline-or-acidic/
The site that was recommended based on the title,Joel Fuhrman and Michael Greger (How Not to Die)...was pushing a vegetarian diet but seemed to make little of the b12 problem and d problem that the diet includes,other than that it was a great resource,but it seemed slightly politically motivated-as in vegan.
My diet will be largely vegetarian as it makes sense.My problems could have multiple problems-maybe too many blood thinners and i will have to cut back a bit on cinnamon ,I was not aware of the dangerous elements in my intake.I will see the nhs about proper treatment regarding blood monitoring,too dangerous not to.I do not often resort to common medicinal practices if i can help it,i far prefer natural folk and herbal plant based they tend to have less side effects with me.


----------



## ianf0ster (Dec 7, 2021)

adamtype2gout said:


> lemons do not acidise blood -they do have the opposite effect,i think,as far as im aware.https://blog.essense-of-life.com/are-lemons-alkaline-or-acidic/
> The site that was recommended based on the title,Joel Fuhrman and Michael Greger (How Not to Die)...was pushing a vegetarian diet but seemed to make little of the b12 problem and d problem that the diet includes,other than that it was a great resource,but it seemed slightly politically motivated-as in vegan.
> My diet will be largely vegetarian as it makes sense.My problems could have multiple problems-maybe too many blood thinners and i will have to cut back a bit on cinnamon ,I was not aware of the dangerous elements in my intake.I will see the nhs about proper treatment regarding blood monitoring,too dangerous not to.I do not often resort to common medicinal practices if i can help it,i far prefer natural folk and herbal plant based they tend to have less side effects with me.


'acidise blood' ?  Our stomach acid is almost as strong as that of hyena - it is really concentrated Hydrochloric acid. No actual food will have any direct effect beyond the throat.
'largely vegetarian as it makes sense'  ? Vegetables are harder to digest than meat and fat is - ask anybody with a stoma (because they see what goes into the large intestine, and it isn't meat, fish, eggs or  cheese. Ruminant grazing sequesters carbon, so unless you live somewhere like Brazil vegetarians/vegans aren't even 'saving the planet' just possibly depriving themselves of nutrients.


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 8, 2021)

Everything you eat effects the blood eventually.
Its a chain of events with the body quibbling and needling isn't useful or necessary .There was an actual link with my comment ,just about every food effects everything- you are what you eat.If you want to go on further,if anyone wants to explain further feel free im not a specialist .


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 8, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> 'acidise blood' ?  Our stomach acid is almost as strong as that of hyena - it is really concentrated Hydrochloric acid. No actual food will have any direct effect beyond the throat.
> 'largely vegetarian as it makes sense'  ? Vegetables are harder to digest than meat and fat is - ask anybody with a stoma (because they see what goes into the large intestine, and it isn't meat, fish, eggs or  cheese. Ruminant grazing sequesters carbon, so unless you live somewhere like Brazil vegetarians/vegans aren't even 'saving the planet' just possibly depriving themselves of nutrients.


my thread was based upon myself as a gout sufferer ,and its about uric acid and  food effects it ,and its in the blood.Maybe you didn't follow-what kind of problem this thread was referring to?


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 8, 2021)

adamtype2gout said:


> my thread was based upon myself as a gout sufferer ,and its about uric acid and  food effects it ,and its in the blood.Maybe you didn't follow-what kind of problem this thread was referring to?


I assume you are knowledgeable about your condition but if not then you may find this link helpful.








						Gout
					

Gout is a form of arthritis, causing intensely painful, red, hot and swollen joints (often the big toe). Learn about the causes, symptoms and treatments.




					www.versusarthritis.org


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 13, 2021)

I only know about gout a little ,it wasnt a problem until i dehydrated , suspect sugar levels..bit of nerve damage.
Eyes arent great...fuzzy often.If i can keep acid at bay hoping it would improve ,trying lemon and sometimes bi carb-but there are drawbacks .Absorbation of meds maybe effected with alkaline diet.

Having problems upping dosage with met going to space out the dosage.1000mg daily is difficult.

I dont have my sugars under control ,and the nhs have not given me any strips or testing advice for sugar levels,I feel quite alone  regarding this and depressed.

Im conflicted between a low carb keto type diet and slow carbs and starches that dont absorb well to fill me.Information overload.

The metfomin has led to cold body temps-freezing feet at times ,but not upping my dose is dangerous as i was diagnosed with/at- a very high sugar level indeed.

Still having bouts of frequent urination ,some confusion here to whether its the meds or my sugar levels at this point -probably my sugar levels.. ,or the lemons and the bi carb.

Struggling to get a full thousand  mg of metformin down.
So Using cinnemon to lower levels a little a they assure on many sites its a good thing with my coffee.I need coffee .Im an active person for my age and want to remain that way.

I often lapse into sleep after eating soon after meals,sugar levels? or meds?
Im not seriously overweight but maybe my personal weight allowance is more of a question , i read somewhere.
 Im strictly dieting and losing weight generally .

I eat most my carbs raw,Vegtables greens.complex fiberous sorts -fruits -kiwi ,avocado - lemons -dont eat wheat,dont have any sugars refined.Ill end this here feel free to make last posts .I will start a new one when ,if, i get a handle on things.


----------



## Inka (Dec 13, 2021)

I strongly advise you to buy a blood glucose meter @adamtype2gout It sounds like your blood glucose is still high as you have frequent urination and sleepiness. The two meters most recommended here on the forum for cheapness and reliability are the Gluco Navii and the Spirit Healthcare Tee2.


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 14, 2021)

Inka said:


> I strongly advise you to buy a blood glucose meter @adamtype2gout It sounds like your blood glucose is still high as you have frequent urination and sleepiness. The two meters most recommended here on the forum for cheapness and reliability are the Gluco Navii and the Spirit Healthcare Tee2.


Actually not sure about my liver and have had nafld diagnosed some years ago,raising concerns with nhs but nurse dissmissed me and my worries point blank.They never question the Dr and the nurses arent qualified enough to really help if you need anything changed.Feet swollen ,painful red.hot.Much worse after increase in metfomin So something wrong.Buying a meter should come soon.See what it says.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 14, 2021)

Good to hear you are getting a meter. Fatty liver will be contributing to your diabetes problems but a low carb diet or a very low calorie diet (Newcastle or Fast 800) should improve that and your diabetes in general. The meter will help you to see which foods cause you personally blood glucose upheaval and it can be highly individual and which foods your body will tolerate better and in what portion size. 
Obviously you need to avoid foods which upset your gout but my guess is that improving your Blood Glucose control will also help your gout and the meter and self testing will give you the knowledge and insight to do that effectively.


----------



## Essex (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi @adamtype2gout
I suffered from gout, so know where you are coming from - I have heard that the relatively few females with this have said its the closest pain to that of childbirth  
Its urate crystals accumulating in your joint that cause it - like having needles in your joint. 





The big toe joint is affected most (a doctor told me) since its the most stressed joint as we havent evolved completely yet for upright walking and that joint isnt totally flat (he said to look at footprints in sand). I always wondered why it was usually there first.

I also understand about your problems in diet - the things you should eat a lot of for diabetes (let first me say I am no expert on that, being relatively newly diagnosed) are very often on the list of ones to be avoided because of gout. The diet 'Venn Diagram' ends up with a very small 'what you can eat'  intersection.

I was lucky that I had my gout under control before this diabetes malarky, so had already loosened up on my gout diet.
My personal main one was stopping drinking beer.
But, its part diet, part DNA to very varying degrees - you can have people who can drink beer like a fish etc and never have it, others who have it with good diet.
I never realised peas and pulses were really bad for gout, for example

But I am praying it doesnt come back! Then I will be between a rock and a hard place as I am sure you feel you are.

Are you on Allopurinal? that keeps your Uric acid levels down - I did take it but, like I said, got it under control and dont any more, for now

The little advice I can give is that I would get a blood glucose finger meter so that you can identify what, and when during the day, you are eating is affecting your glucose levels - then you might find that you can eat mre than you think. I also felt more in control after doing that, and found that later in the day I could eat far more carbs etc, and that some things had less effect than I thought they were.

So, unfortunately, I cant give much advice, just moral support
People often laugh when I say I have gout (imagining a partying of excess  ) but they wouldn't laugh if they had it.

Best

Leigh


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 15, 2021)

Essex said:


> Hi @adamtype2gout
> I suffered from gout, so know where you are coming from - I have heard that the relatively few females with this have said its the closest pain to that of childbirth
> Its urate crystals accumulating in your joint that cause it - like having needles in your joint.
> 
> ...


Ive added cheese back into my diet,Im hoping that having avoided it since i was diagnosed it will help and ive upped my metformin ,which im going to asking to change to slow release to make it possible to spread the effect  as it seems that it might help make it more digestable .I am taking a  magnesium tablet now and then ,not sure that this will help,or is helping.Im not keen on taking another drug but if i keep on having attacks i guess i will have to.Im cutting out peas and pulses for now,im hoping i can still have peanut butter in small amounts ..Thanks for your post makes me feel better.Meter in post and drs booked for foot examination .


----------



## Essex (Dec 15, 2021)

My gout was typical very concentrated around the big toe





I also recently found out that I was lactose intolerant, which makes it all even more restricted  But its far easier than I thought to just get non-lactose things and cut some stuff out.

My attitude to all this is that I am actually relieved to find out these things that are already wrong with me as they explain a lot of things, and once I get on top of them I feel so much better than I did before, years, even decades younger

My gout first kicked off in my mid 20's and I was told for years that it was just ill fitting shoes! When I worked out what it was and what was triggering it (mostly beer, which I was drinking too much off anyway) and stopped that, it very nearly disappeared (although joints damaged)

My lactose intolerance explained why I was so very extremely bloated, and when I stopped eating lactose my severe acid reflux (attributed to a hiatal hernia, diagnosed via an endoscopy) disappeared completely and I could stop taking pantoprazole.

Same with depression / anxiety; finally accepted it was a problem, took some drugs whilst I sorted it out with a professional and am now happier than I have been since I was 20 (now 54) and realise just how dead/terrified I was inside for decades). Soon, having sorted the root problem whilst the drugs were making it possible, I will stop taking the escitalapram. But if I need them again I wont hesitate - if I have a headache I take Paracetamol.

Now, the latest is the Type 2, and now that these wonderful people on this forum have helped me start to understand things, I have changed my diet wrt carbs (and not hugely, I really just eat more healthily and watch what I have for breakfast) and now I am not having mid-morning low blood sugar dizziness extreme fatigue etc. and am already feeling much better. My blood meter helped so much here and was even fun.

So, glass half full


----------



## Christy (Dec 15, 2021)

@Essex  so glad you're feeling positive! Sounds like you've had a terrible time but you're not going to let these issues beat you. Best wishes.


----------



## Essex (Dec 15, 2021)

Christy said:


> @Essex  so glad you're feeling positive! Sounds like you've had a terrible time but you're not going to let these issues beat you. Best wishes.


Thanks Christy
But honestly the less good times were when I didnt know what, or even if anything' was wrong. Now Im getting better which is no mean feat at 55
And none of the above is that bad, just part of shuffling further along this mortal coil towards the inevitable 
I am very lucky.
AND i know how to moan and winge, just ask my OH.


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 16, 2021)

My feet are terrible ,no longer sure i know the problem- seems all the pain is where i cut my nails short.I no longer have any idea how to do this,if this is what happens!..Frightening


----------



## Essex (Dec 16, 2021)

The doc will know if its gout. Blood tests show your euric acid levels too.
My pain came in waves - 'attacks' and was defo from that big toe joint but touching any part of my big toe was not a pleasant experience, especially if it got pulled away from rhe toes - The big toe bent in towards my toes too. that was me tho.
Best
Leigh


----------



## Alan S (Dec 17, 2021)

adamtype2gout said:


> Problems became worse recently,which led to finding out that i was type 2 ,had been aware of a possible problem for about 2 yrs-never got around to a test.I suffer gout and type 2 and im having problems .
> My local Dr surgery seem uninterested in offering support and I do not have a good relationship with them.I had my first offer of help when driving,and phoned back directly only to find out id missed the offer of possible help and the receptionist says i have to wait due to covid,to get another and they are very busy.I was eating a diabetic low sugar low carb diet but the metformin and the diet left me with a gout flare up. Now -I'm struggling to find something(anything) to eat that doesn't cause problems.


I know very little about gout but I suggest you attack the "what can I eat" problem by starting with a menu you know will not exacerbate your gout. Then improve that menu by testing after meals to see what food portions might need adjustment for better blood glucose levels. This is how I did that myself: Test, Review, Adjust


adamtype2gout said:


> The nurse says im on the edge of getting a full blown type 1.


Others have answered that. Avoid that nurse like the plague in future.


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 27, 2021)

Alan S said:


> I know very little about gout but I suggest you attack the "what can I eat" problem by starting with a menu you know will not exacerbate your gout. Then improve that menu by testing after meals to see what food portions might need adjustment for better blood glucose levels. This is how I did that myself: Test, Review, Adjust
> 
> Others have answered that. Avoid that nurse like the plague in future.


Only seem to be offered underqualified nurses ,maybe busy with jabs-seems to be only thing that matters to the surgery.Saw one about my feet,she was no foot specialist although she was helpful and with any luck ,i will get someday to see someone qualified .


----------



## adamtype2gout (Dec 30, 2021)

feet got much worse after increasing medication..sudden stop as couldnt stand the pain from my feet ,now red bloated and full of water-dont think its gout,reaction to met,listed  all over some other sites and forums.Maybe kidney problems-but most defiantely getting worse with met-.Very worried as high reading trying to slug out a low carb diet and excercise ,as im not that fit ---but i have to wait for all the swelling to go down first NHS were terrible they should of listened and just put me on another medication.


----------



## Essex (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm no doctor, so don't take my word for it - but that doesn't sound like gout to me (although you could also have that I guess)
I'd get down to the doctor's


----------

